# More Iron Chef Japan



## SpikeC (Aug 25, 2011)

Battle bamboo shoot. The challenger from Kyoto used a huge usuba to do katsuramuki. very impressive, he held the bevel side of the knife against the shoot. I would have thought that the hollow side would be against the product. Chen just chops away with his cleaver, then does this intricate detail work with it.


----------



## orange (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, starting at 5:30 at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvD3TeQkOcQ.
The challenger has a nice aritsugu....2:46 at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RemgIe4AKK0&NR=1





SpikeC said:


> Battle bamboo shoot. The challenger from Kyoto used a huge usuba to do katsuramuki. very impressive, he held the bevel side of the knife against the shoot. I would have thought that the hollow side would be against the product. Chen just chops away with his cleaver, then does this intricate detail work with it.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2011)

Nah, bevel side is always down. Otherwise it would just dig in. Works like a chisel.
Nice deba work too.


----------

